# My Glass Octopus, has now reached 36000+ views on YT



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 30, 2021)

Update (22.05.24):
*My Glass Octopus* has now surpassed the 36000 views mark on YouTube!! Unbelievable!! 
*Fresh catch of the day!* (21.08.20):
*My Glass Octopus* has finally made its way officially on the *Schmidt Ocean Institute* (@SchmidtOcean) multiple social media platforms with hashtag #sciartfriday.

As of now it is
On Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/sciartfriday
On Twitter: `https://twitter.com/SchmidtOcean/status/1428792693619048456`

More details at the current end of this thread (now page 3)...
Update: Wow! 1k+ views !!! Thank you all for your interest !!! ❤️ I _extend_ a special thank you to all of you who "liked" and commented my music below. It really touches me! It seems that _*My Glass Octopus*_ really _grabbed _your attention and your heart and _sucked _you into its world! 
Recently I watched with amazement the latest video by the Schmidt Ocean Institute (@schmidtocean) where they showed deep ocean images captured by _SuBastian_  their own ROV, launched from their research vessel _Falkor, _during a 34-day expedition off the remote Phoenix Islands, an archipelago located more than 3,200 miles (5,100 kilometers) northeast of Sydney, Australia.

Among the amazing creatures shown was a very elusive "glass octopus" _(__Vitreledonella richardi__), _a completely transparent octopus floating in an ethereal fashion, that was the inspiration for my latest soundtrack. Here he/she (do I see an hectocotylus here?)  is on the cover of *My Glass Octopus:*



​
In the video you will have the pleasure of seeing many other amazing creatures, most rarely, if ever, seen by humans, all moving etherally in their pelagic natural habitat. My music tries to capture the magic of this permanently dark _abyssal_ world. 

Of course no synth could be more appropriate for this soundtrack than the amazing mood and ambience creating synth *ABYSS *_by_* Dawesome*. I used it on most tracks here, with some additional _colors _from Arturia _Pigments._

_Make sure to watch the video below on a (large) 4K monitor or TV. You will not regret it!_

​


Or if you prefer the soundtrack by itself (but I doubt you will):









*Nerds only below this point*​Like other "glass" creatures, such as glass frogs and certain comb jellies, glass octopuses are almost completely transparent, _with only their cylindrical eyes, optic nerve and digestive tract appearing opaque._

These octopuses mostly live in the aphotic zone, the deeper waters where sunlight doesn’t reach, at around 3,000 feet (1,000 meters). They can grow to about 18 in (45 cm) long and are estimated to live about 2-5 years. As glass octopuses live in deep, hard-to-reach places, there is much we don’t know about this translucent _and luminescent_ cephalopod.

At such depths the pressure is about 100 atmospheres (1 atmosphere is like us, here!) so this animal experiences about 1500 lbs per sq. in. (105 kg per sq. cm) of pressure on its fragile "glassy" body  Better bend than break, as they say. 



​
_SuBastian_ is outfitted with a suite of sensors and scientific equipment to support scientific data and sample collection, as well as interactive research, experimentation, and technology development. It can dive down to 4500 meters!

Like our World? You can do your part too and support research and education about the environment and foundations such as the *Schmidt Ocean Institute, *a 501(c)(3) private non-profit operating foundation established to advance oceanographic research, discovery, and knowledge, and catalyze sharing of information about the oceans. @schmidtocean


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 30, 2021)

My Dear Aunt Tati 🎶❤️🎶
1st I listened to the music on its own and I really loved it ,stunningly beautiful!
Then I watched the multimedia music/video. This is truly an amazing achievement, a wonderful collaboration of art and science on all angles,BRAVO!
The music supports the video images magnificently and wow I’ve never seen such a stunning glimpse of deep sea life like that and with my Dear Aunt Tati’s beautiful music!
👍


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 30, 2021)

Very nice! Did you program the Abyss sounds yourself?


----------



## Peter V (Jul 31, 2021)

This is absolutely AWE! The sounds are so deep and clear and well crafted, with so many nuances and details - its really lovely and such an interesting listening experience!!!

It fits well to the mood and theme of the video, and what I really love is the synchronicity of images and sounds here and there, so it is not just music played over a video, but it is deeply connected with the imagery, vastly enriching the stunning visuals.

I guess you have a lot of experience in composing for documentaries? If not you should definitely add this to your demo reel - I think this will get you many jobs as you perfectly demonstrate your ability to create a fascinating sound world that underscores the film.

Also thank you very much for showcasing Abyss!!!


----------



## Paulogic (Jul 31, 2021)

Oh My G......... 
(ordeeva)... little joke

Amaizing, very nice view of the unknown sea species and the music almost made it "Startrek" for me.
(yep, extreem SciFi fan and nerdly Trekkie... voqneH)


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 31, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> This is truly an amazing achievement, a wonderful collaboration of art and science on all angles, BRAVO! The music supports the video images magnificently and wow I’ve never seen such a stunning glimpse of deep sea life like that and with my Dear Aunt Tati’s beautiful music!


Thank you very much!! It was for me a real pleasure to do it. The amazing images were so inspiring! I really hope for more opportunities like this as Nature is my passion after music, which is after husband, who is top, of course!


----------



## Paulogic (Jul 31, 2021)

Years ago (30 or so) I've made music and soundfx for a movie made for/by kids (schoolproject)
and it was not easy to "get" it. I mean : give the feeling that everything "sounds" wright.
I would have no idea how to start with nature of aerial images.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 31, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Thank you very much!! It was for me a real pleasure to do it. The amazing images were so inspiring! I really hope for more opportunities like this as Nature is my passion after music, which is after *husband, who is top*, of course!


@Tatiana Gordeeva

😱 Did my Dear Aunt Tatie just confirm the she’s is a bottom? lol (I’m sorry I’m just a sleazy NYer) 😂

@Paulogic 
I disagree,in this case there’s never too much information! 🤫


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 31, 2021)

Come on boys now, settle down! Get your minds out of the gutter! 

I say: you have some little dirty vivid imagination, boys!
Hubby says: you have very limited knowledge of geometry!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 31, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Very nice! Did you program the Abyss sounds yourself?


A short question that requires a long(ish) answer...

ABYSS patches, out of the box, are amazingly inspiring and are perfectly suited, among other things, to create slow evolving ambient soundscapes.

In the case of _*My Glass Octopus*_, as Peter himself remarked, I had to closely follow the constant and rapid flow of images, each new animal requiring its own musical expression, so I had to work a little harder... 

Although the ABYSS patches, by their nature, were perfectly adapted to create a sonic background representing the ocean itself in my piece, each animal necessitated a bit more of "sound massaging" (no dirty jokes, pleeeease!).

For almost each animal or scene I had to assemble a custom ABYSS gradient of some of the basic 2000 sounds and then modify some of the parameters statically and, for most, introduce some form of CC control. Commonly, to limit the time extent of some sounds, I had to modulate the volume and position the note to match images at the frame level.

I ended up with dozens of tracks, each with their own inserts (EQ, panning, etc. and other effects) to create an evolving musical "oceanscape" that followed the video as closely as possible.

That's it!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 31, 2021)

Peter V said:


> This is absolutely AWE! The sounds are so deep and clear and well crafted, with so many nuances and details - its really lovely and such an interesting listening experience!!!
> 
> It fits well to the mood and theme of the video, and what I really love is the synchronicity of images and sounds here and there, so it is not just music played over a video, but it is deeply connected with the imagery, vastly enriching the stunning visuals.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Peter! So nice to hear from the creator of ABYSS himself!! 

ABYSS makes things much easier as it readily creates the amazing slowly evolving textures, or soundscapes, that made my work so much easier. That was the reliable "backdrop of my painting" on top of which I could create my "little sonic objects" to match what was going on in the video at that very moment.

But as you know very well, the great modernist architect Mies Van Der Rohe once said: _the devil is in the details. _And this where ABYSS _also_ shines, a point often overlooked in the reviews posted online so far. The level of control over the final sound is incredible and the interface makes it very easy to understand, given the mind-boggling complexity of the possibilities.

So, thank YOU at Dawesome for creating such an interesting and inspiring instrument!


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 31, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> A short question that requires a long(ish) answer...
> 
> ABYSS patches, out of the box, are amazingly inspiring and are perfectly suited, among other things, in creating slow evolving ambient soundscapes.
> 
> ...





Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Thank you very much Peter! So nice to hear from the creator of ABYSS himself!!
> 
> ABYSS makes things much easier as it readily creates the amazing slowly evolving textures, or soundscapes, that made my work so much easier. That was the reliable "backdrop of my painting" on top of which I could create my "little sonic objects" to match what was going on in the video at that very moment.
> 
> ...


So impressive in total ! Needs several viewings/listenings, yet so cool to hear such creative sounds .... perfectly timed to several majestic creatures' motions ! ❣️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 31, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> So impressive in total ! Needs several viewings/listenings, yet so cool to hear such creative sounds .... perfectly timed to several majestic creatures' motions ! ❣️


Thank you so much! The strangeness of the animals and the quality of the images made my job easier! So inspiring!


----------



## Paulogic (Jul 31, 2021)

Do you import the 4K video/film in your Daw or do you sync with smtpe code to a different machine.
(or is this nowadays obsolete smtpe ?)
How is the music then added to the video? With the Daw or with some nice video-program or so?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 31, 2021)

Lady Godiva did it again. Of course some of you may have noticed my current and ongoing fascination with ABYSS. Great synth, by a fantastically involved, helpful and gifted developer @Peter V 

This makes me all the more happy that you have composed this marvelous piece of music, went DEEP into the Triple A Tier sound design universe with ABYSS and paired it with an incredibly rich and well crafted score to a little documentary film.

There is so much TLC that went into this… amazing amazing work again Tatiana. This works beautifully with the video and is another showcase for your talents as a composer. You go the extra mile time and time again - and it shows. ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 31, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> Do you import the 4K video/film in your Daw or do you sync with smtpe code to a different machine.
> (or is this nowadays obsolete smtpe ?) How is the music then added to the video? With the Daw or with some nice video-program or so?


Yup, a very good question for which there are, as usual, a few answers:

1) Very short one: videos are in general a pita to work with!
2) Short one: I usually convert anything down to 720p before importing it in my DAW (Cubase Pro) and then, when finished, re-assemble the original 4K footage with my soundtrack (in 24b/48kHz) inside Premiere Pro.
3) Longer and more technical answer:

First 4K videos are HUGE if uncompressed! In most cases they're only available to "consumers" as what's called "long-GOP" format (GOP = Group of Pictures). Think of it as an incremental backup: from frame to frame you _only _store what has changed. Neat idea to save on storage and bandwidth! But when you play it back your GPU and/or CPU has to work harder to reorganize everything in a nice linear fashion for viewing at some fps.

In most cases nowadays consumer-level videos come as MKV or MP4 files. These are containers able to hold many things. MKV is the Matroska format, a name derived from the famous Russian nested dolls called "matrioshkas" or "matryoshkas", матрёшкu in Russian 




​These are too heavy, especially in 4K, cpu-wise to cohabit with sophisticated synths inside DAWs but as we learned over the years, technology gives all of us hope... and then takes it away (8K is here and 16K and even 32K formats are coming!). 

Added: just found this nicely illustrated explanation:








Why cant my new workstation edit H.264 media smoothly?


While H.264 is one of the most common codecs to encounter, even the most powerful workstations sometimes struggle with it. What is it about H.264 that makes it such a pain to work with, and what can you do to make it better?




www.pugetsystems.com


----------



## Gerald (Jul 31, 2021)

Nice work Tatiana as always!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 31, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> There is so much TLC that went into this… amazing amazing work again Tatiana. This works beautifully with the video and is another showcase for your talents as a composer. You go the extra mile time and time again - and it shows. ❤️


Thank you so much @doctoremmet ! I did invest quite a bit of time on this one because of all the little details that had to be exactly the right way at the right moment to match the little animals, etc. but it was really fun to do _and I do like the result, _if I can say so myself  The video of course is the main attraction here, as it should be, but my soundtrack doesn't detract from it too much and even enhance it a bit I think!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 31, 2021)

Gerald said:


> Nice work Tatiana as always!


That's really appreciated, especially coming from you Gérald! ❤️


----------



## Paulogic (Aug 1, 2021)

Thanks for the info. 
On top of being a great composer, you're also an adept in video-editing !


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 1, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> Thanks for the info.
> On top of being a great composer, you're also an adept in video-editing !


Aunt Tati is our SUPERWOMAN!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

By the way Tatiana, thanks for pointing me to the website of the Schmidt Ocean Institute. I wasn’t aware of them at all.

I was just digging a bit deeper and found this fascinating page:









Pinging in the New Year: Mapping the Tasman and Coral Seas - Schmidt Ocean Institute







schmidtocean.org





It mainly caught my eye because of Tasman. I grew up near a small Dutch village called Lutjegast (Wikipedia: “The name Lutjegast originates from Gronings in which lutje means small or little and a ga (a)st is a higher, sandy ridge in an otherwise swampy area”). So now you all know I was raised in a swamp  - anyway: this was the rather unlikely place of birth of Abel Tasman, a brave explorer of otherworldy seas and oceans. When I was little this really impressed me and also reminded me that even people from swamps can go on to do great things.

Anyway, I digress - but this is a great website of an equally great and interesting institute. Am I right in assuming the “deep
ocean themed” Abyss got you inspired to do your composition around an ocean theme? Or was it the other way around?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

(Wait. AAS used to have a modular physical modeling synth on offer called Tassman. Someone go slip a license of that to Tatiana)


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> By the way Tatiana, thanks for pointing me to the website of the Schmidt Ocean Institute. I wasn’t aware of them at all.


Yes, they do wonderful scientific work, and value education and arts too! 



doctoremmet said:


> It mainly caught my eye because of Tasman. I grew up near a small Dutch village called Lutjegast (Wikipedia: “The name Lutjegast originates from Gronings in which lutje means small or little and a ga (a)st is a higher, sandy ridge in an otherwise swampy area”). So now you all know I was raised in a swamp  - anyway: this was the rather unlikely place of birth of Abel Tasman, a brave explorer of otherworldy seas and oceans. When I was little this really impressed me and also reminded me that even people from swamps can go on to do great things.


Yes, @doctoremmet now you risk to be forever remembered as 

_The man who came out of the swamp !
_​


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Yes, they do wonderful scientific work, and value education and arts too!
> 
> 
> Yes, @doctoremmet now you risk to be forever remembered as "the man that came out of the swamp"


Where’d you find that photo of my grandfather?!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Am I right in assuming the “deep ocean themed” Abyss got you inspired to do your composition around an ocean theme? Or was it the other way around?


Actually it's a little bit of both. I've always been fascinated by Nature and, having been raised near the sea, by the ocean and the life within. 

At home we have our own kunstkammer kind of thing, a reflection of all our interests. A large part of it is dedicated to seashells, present and fossilized. That's one reason, along with the pure mathematical beauty of them, that our production company is even called Ammon Productions  Named after the Egyptian god Ammon (Amun), the ram-headed horned god used in our logo



​
but also the origin of the word "ammonite" for the fossilized ancestor of the modern nautilus, that disappeared with the dinosaurs about 65 My ago.



​
My husband, a physicist, is also a huge fan of Jules Verne and even uses Uber Nemo (of Nautilus fame) as his moniker on the internet. So it all runs in the family as you can see 

Of course deep oceans are rarely experienced by the rest of us so the alien images shown during the ROV dives are amazingly beautiful and strange, so very inspiring for a composer.

As I had already used ABYSS in another piece lately (_*Olkhon*_) I knew that it would be a perfect match for this video but it was not my first foray into the deep as just last month I also had another video out entitled _*Oceania *_using my music.

So the short answer would be: I was in the mood for ocean-related music!


----------



## Number Six (Aug 2, 2021)

Wow this is so beautiful! These images plus the music! Like you say "etheral creatures" and the music matches them so perfecly. Did you only used "Abyss" to create it? Anyway, bravo!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 2, 2021)

Thank you @Number Six !! Much appreciated!! I _almost_ exclusively used ABYSS in this track, adding only a few colourful Pigments patches here and there when I needed some faster moving sounds.


----------



## antret (Aug 2, 2021)

I’ve been behind on listening to my ‘must listen list’, but this will get added as well.  

Like a few others here, this has been a great recent purchase and I am excited to hear this.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 2, 2021)

antret said:


> I’ve been behind on listening to my ‘must listen list’, but this will get added as well.  Like a few others here, this has been a great recent purchase and I am excited to hear this.


Thank you @antret for stopping by!  If you mean ABYSS, then yes, you will not regret buying it for sure! It's a great synth, very inspiring, that I plan to use in many upcoming projects again and again!


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 2, 2021)

Pigments 3 recently and most pleased ! 'My Glass Octopus' has pushed ABYSS to top of short-list. 🙏🏻


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 2, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Pigments 3 recently and most pleased ! 'My Glass Octopus' has push ABYSS to top of short-list. 🙏🏻


Check the @Databroth YT videos on ABYSS for a cool 30% off voucher (I posted a screengrab somewhere in my dedicated ABYSS thread). Ends some time in August, so better check. I’d do it for you but it’s bedtime here


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 2, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Pigments 3 recently and most pleased ! 'My Glass Octopus' has push ABYSS to top of short-list. 🙏🏻


@doctoremmet means this:


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 2, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> @doctoremmet means this:


SUPERCOOL !!! In Cart now and truly appreciated ! 🙏🏻🤗 

So pleased to have Schmidt Ocean Institute YT videos Subscribed ! 
Amazed to have Live (ROV Dive 449 - Lasuen Knoll) right now from San Diego area. ❣️ 
( _I'm San Diego native and such magical times there clear through Jr. College_ )

Regards


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 2, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> SUPERCOOL !!! In Cart now and truly appreciated ! 🙏🏻🤗
> 
> So pleased to have Schmidt Ocean Institute YT videos Subscribed !
> Amazed to have Live (ROV Dive 449 - Lasuen Knoll) right now from San Diego area. ❣️( _I'm San Diego native and such magical times there clear through Jr. College_ )


You will not regret it! ABYSS is such a fun, different synth to play with!

Yes, the SOI people are very cool too, making these dives videos available in real time to everyone. Science in action right in front of our eyes! Makes us feel like we're discoverers ourselves!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 3, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> SUPERCOOL !!! In Cart now and truly appreciated ! 🙏🏻🤗
> 
> So pleased to have Schmidt Ocean Institute YT videos Subscribed !
> Amazed to have Live (ROV Dive 449 - Lasuen Knoll) right now from San Diego area. ❣️
> ...


OMG, I just realized how close you live now to the Grand Canyon!!! And that you have your own dinosaur museum!!!  That is sooooo cooool !!!!  Lucky you!!!
Tatiana, nerdy composer


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 3, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> OMG, I just realized how close you live now to the Grand Canyon!!! And that you have your own dinosaur museum!!!  That is sooooo cooool !!!!  Lucky you!!!
> Tatiana, nerdy composer


Lucky me, for sure ! 😇 Past trips to South Rim, but many now to North Rim.
Even snowmobile group in Winter. Fuel placed strategically in late Summer.
Full day out along magical snow-covered points. ❣️
Many Zion NP daytrips. Lady Mtn Lion moving cubs in Spring ..... Lots of warning noises !
Bryce NP Summer _ Winter snowmobile visits as well.
Yellowstone _ week snowmobile group, easing slowly by Bison right in trail.
Arches NP multiday stay, spectacular hikes. Not too bad at Landscape Photog, so massive files folders to enjoy.
I can easily imagine the special music you would compose during these unique experiences ! ✌🏻
Ooops .... get carried away. THX for noticing ! 🙏🏻


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 6, 2021)

I just noticed that the Schmidt Ocean Institute is also sponsoring graphic artists. Really cool of them! That's "my" glass octopus on the image below made as a collage by this young artist/scientist.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 7, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> SUPERCOOL !!! In Cart now and truly appreciated ! 🙏🏻🤗
> 
> So pleased to have Schmidt Ocean Institute YT videos Subscribed !
> Amazed to have Live (ROV Dive 449 - Lasuen Knoll) right now from San Diego area. ❣️
> ...


Hi Sostenuto. Did you end up getting ABYSS? I hope you enjoy playing it. Now… all we need is a Tatiana Gordeeva “Compose with the Masters” course.


----------



## Manfred (Aug 7, 2021)

Wonderful work!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 7, 2021)

Thank you very much @Manfred ! Much appreciated! ❤️

@sostenuto we, @doctoremmet and I, are both curious now... 

Sorry @doctoremmet, no ABYSS master class is planned  but I'm working on another track using it right now.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 20, 2021)

*Some fresh good news!*

My soundtrack piece entitled *My Glass Octopus* has finally made its way officially on the *Schmidt Ocean Institute* (@SchmidtOcean) multiple social media platforms with hashtag #sciartfriday.

As of now
On Facebook: `https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/sciartfriday`
On Twitter: `https://twitter.com/SchmidtOcean/status/1428792693619048456`

For those who don't know them, the Schmidt Ocean Institute's research vessel _Falkor, _alorg with ROV _SuBAstian_, is the modern super high-tech scientific equivalent of Jacques-Yves Cousteau's _Calypso._

It is their mission to combine advanced science with state-of-the-art technology to achieve lasting results in ocean research, to catalyze sharing of the information, and to communicate this knowledge to audiences around the world. We foster a deeper understanding of our environment.

Schmidt Ocean Institute is a private non-profit operating foundation established by *Eric Schmidt (former CEO of Google for 10 years, succeeding founder Larry Page himself) *and his wife Wendy, as a seagoing research facility operator, to support oceanographic research and technology development

On social media:
https://m.facebook.com/SchmidtOcean/
https://mobile.twitter.com/SchmidtOcean
https://www.youtube.com/c/SchmidtOcean
https://feeds.feedburner.com/SchmidtOceanInstitute


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 20, 2021)

Great to hear this! Congrats!!


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 20, 2021)

@Tatiana Gordeeva

Congratulations! to my Dear Aunt Tati! 

🎶🦞🦑🐟🐠🦑 ❤️🦑 🐠🐟🦑 🦞🎶


----------



## Peter V (Aug 20, 2021)

Wow, congratulation - this is well deserved exposure for your excellent music!!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 20, 2021)

This does NOT come as a surprise, but I am very HAPPY for you Tatiana. Well deserved and very cool!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 22, 2021)

I just found this photo of the moment they saw "my" glass octopus in the control room of the R/V Falkor during the #PhoenixIslandsCoral cruise. @SchmidtOcean
It looks _exactly _like a composer's studio!  Cool! 





Photo https://mobile.twitter.com/AMWeinnig @AMWeinnig.
Alexis is shown on the photo. Source.

Also: thank you @Guy Bacos, @kgdrum, @Peter V and @doctoremmet !! ❤️


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 18, 2021)

It reminded me one of my favorite OSTs - Pandorum. 
Рекомендую послушать, Татьяна. Вам понравится. 😉


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 27, 2022)

Hello everyone!
Bad news: my computer is currently down for "maintenance". 
Good news: *My Glass Octopus* reached 5000+ views on YouTube! 

Edit 22.01.29: now *6000+ views*!! Going up so fast!! Cool!


----------



## aeliron (Jan 27, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> *Fresh catch of the day!* (21.08.20):
> *My Glass Octopus* has finally made its way officially on the *Schmidt Ocean Institute* (@SchmidtOcean) multiple social media platforms with hashtag #sciartfriday.
> 
> As of now it is
> ...


Wow. Really nice and ... _glassy_!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 27, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Hello everyone!
> Bad news: my computer is currently down for "maintenance".
> Good news: *My Glass Octopus* reached 5000+ views on YouTube!


Luv what You do ! Enjoy quality time with 'yourself' and amazing spouse !. So much goodness ahead !


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 16, 2022)

Update (22.02.16): in the last 2 weeks around 5000 additional viewers have watched *My Glass Octopus* on YouTube. It has now surpassed *11000* views. I'm honestly baffled but very happy!!

Thanks to* @Peter V at Dawsome for creating ABYSS* which is predominantly featured in my music for this Smidth Ocean Institute video.


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 19, 2022)

Congrats on your 11000 YouTube views.

Question: Does this now allow for your extended stays at exotic resorts, or are you pretty much held to champagne and caviar? 
Asking for a friend.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 20, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> Congrats on your 11000 YouTube views.
> 
> Question: Does this now allow for your extended stays at exotic resorts, or are you pretty much held to champagne and caviar? Asking for a friend.


Haha! Well I'm waiting for the pandemic to subside before going to the exotic resorts I was promised... But in the meantime I can still have a nice little home breakfast with my hubby... 



​
Thanks for asking and for your nice comments! ❤️
Oh, and by the way, it is already more than 12000 views now!


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 20, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Haha! Well I'm waiting for the pandemic to subside before going to the exotic resorts I was promised... But in the meantime I can still have a nice little home breakfast with my hubby...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classy breakfast, to accompany classy composition. Enjoy ! 🎈🎈


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 20, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Classy breakfast, to accompany classy composition. Enjoy ! 🎈🎈


Haha! Thank you my friend! ❤️ I just wish it was my real breakfast...


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 21, 2022)

Hey Tatiana, I've listened to the glassy octo a few times and it's fantastic, realy love it, goes with the visuals so well. I can't believe how many genres you can compose so confidently in!

Curious - what's the analytics telling you on YouTube? Where do all the views come from (youtube search, recommendations or external?), how long does the average listener listen etc? I've always wondered how things go "viral" and where it's driven from? Is it just luck of the algo gods (As well as great content of course)?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 21, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Hey Tatiana, I've listened to the glassy octo a few times and it's fantastic, realy love it, goes with the visuals so well. I can't believe how many genres you can compose so confidently in!


Thanks! Very kind of you to say! ❤️ I try to avoid becoming too predictable with my music. I also find it challenging and stimulating to try different genres. 


liquidlino said:


> Curious - what's the analytics telling you on YouTube? Where do all the views come from (youtube search, recommendations or external?), how long does the average listener listen etc? I've always wondered how things go "viral" and where it's driven from? Is it just luck of the algo gods (As well as great content of course)?


I've looked at the YT stats to answer your questions. Well, there's no real secret involved that I cannot share here. I think I can sum it up this way:

1) The original Smidth Ocean Institute's footage is unique and *really spectacular* and was very inspiring for me.
2) The Smidth Ocean Institute people really liked my music for their video and they did a great job promoting it on their website and all their social media platforms.
3) The title "My Glass Octopus" is mine and kinda catchy I think, and the cover image is a bit intriguing I think. 
4) Many views come from people reposting or sending each other the link. Very few (about 2%) come so far from YouTube searches.
5) The average listening time is above 50% and about 35% watch it to the end which is waaay above the average! The video (and music) seen to keep people's attention. Cool! 

Does it answer a few questions? Tell me if you want to know anything else, I'll do my best to answer if I know. Thanks again for listening and for your kind words @liquidlino. ❤️


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 21, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Thanks! Very kind of you to say! ❤️ I try to avoid becoming too predictable with my music. I also find it challenging and stimulating to try different genres.
> 
> I've looked at the YT stats to answer your questions. Well, there's no real secret involved that I cannot share here. I think I can sum it up this way:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Makes total sense, promotion to a user base that's already highly engaged by the visuals subject matter. Proof that well targeted marketing does work! And whilst my total listens so far is very small on YouTube I'll take comfort, as I've got 33 percent viewing to the end, which I wasn't sure was good or bad, but if it's way above average, then now I'm super happy!


----------

